# Predator Sale Coming



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

This ad was in a flyer I picked up this weekend. With a 20% off coupon it makes it $79.99+Tax. The sale is March 6,7 & 8th


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I've heard some say that the coupons exclude Predator engines.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

Most of the new coupons exclude the Predator engines. My local store would give the 20% off the list price or the sale price but not both. Roger


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

don't know why but i've been looking at the 301 and 420 motors, too bad hey dropped the 11hp motor


----------



## joee5 (Nov 30, 2014)

I may be wrong, but it's either the sale coupon or 20% coupon they would honor. Not both.


----------



## rmchevelle (Feb 8, 2015)

I've been researching the deals on these engines recently. Everyone should read the fine print right on the 20% coupon. It specifically excludes the Predator engines among other items from being used with the coupon and paired with other discounts. I tried using the 20% coupon online against the $119.99 price and it does seem to take it but it won't let you start with the $99.99 discounted price. The stores may be different but I think what is happening is that these engines have gotten really popular and they are now training their staff better on how to handle the coupons.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

rmchevelle said:


> I've been researching the deals on these engines recently. Read the fine print right on the 20% coupon. It specifically excludes the Predator engines among other items from being used with the coupon and paired with other discounts. I tried using the 20% coupon online against the $119.99 price and it does seem to take it but it won't let you start with the $99.99 discounted price. The stores may be different but I think what is happening is that these engines have gotten really popular and they are now training their staff better on how to handle the coupons.


 Yes, the fine print gets you every time. Sale price or 20% off but never both at Harbor Freight.

Now if Bed, Bath and Beyond sold Predator motor they always give you 20% coupon even when the item is excluded. I bought a Dyson Animal vacuum that was on sale and they also took off another 20% when I presented their ever present 20% off coupon. .


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

This subject has been rehashed so many times here it's like a broken record or a skipping CD. They usually DO take the coupon. Recently they have a coupon code on the sale flyer price coupon which would mean no second coupon code but if it's a sale price with no code on it they most likely will take it anyway. Just present it and say nothing. Your chances are VERY good that they make take it. Of course, there is always the chance of not but it's a slight chance only and it's worth a shot trying UNLESS you see the ad already has a coupon code printed under the price.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Pathfinder13 said:


> This subject has been rehashed so many times here it's like a broken record or a skipping CD. They usually DO take the coupon. Recently they have a coupon code on the sale flyer price coupon which would mean no second coupon code but if it's a sale price with no code on it they most likely will take it anyway. Just present it and say nothing. Your chances are VERY good that they make take it. Of course, there is always the chance of not but it's a slight chance only and it's worth a shot trying UNLESS you see the ad already has a coupon code printed under the price.


It must be your store that is kind and generous. I have two Harbor Freight stores I shop at and neither will accept a 20% coupon on sale priced item. Happy for you.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

Prof100 said:


> It must be your store that is kind and generous. I have two Harbor Freight stores I shop at and neither will accept a 20% coupon on sale priced item. Happy for you.


OK maybe it varies by location..could be. I have done it twice, once with 212cc at Salem NH and once with my 301cc at Medford MA , and Danvers MA does it too. I would still try it , speak to manager or something maybe it's the clerk, worth a try anyhow. Or maybe it's just good luck, but I'm usually not having luck so scratching my head on that one


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Pathfinder13 said:


> OK maybe it varies by location..could be. I have done it twice, once with 212cc at Salem NH and once with my 301cc at Medford MA , and Danvers MA does it too. I would still try it , speak to manager or something maybe it's the clerk, worth a try anyhow. Or maybe it's just good luck, but I'm usually not having luck so scratching my head on that one


Enjoy the good will you receive. I can only tell you what happens when I bring a sale priced item and pull out a 20% coupon. It is not how "sleuthy" I am, it is simply a cash register person who politely tells me one or the other, but not both.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Evidently some do, and some don't. Doesn't hurt to try. You might just get it, the most they can say is no.

Now, how's the snow blowing going?


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I have found that if it is a item on sale but not a super coupon that in most cases they will honor the 20% coupon. I have purchased engines online that were on sale but not a super coupon and used the 20% off coupon. Buying online they only charge 6.95 shipping and in a lot of states do not charge sales tax.


----------



## jh15 (Feb 16, 2015)

Last Sunday at closing, I tried the 20% coupon I printed from slickdeals dot net (which just dropped the 25%off coupons I used to use all the time) and they pointed out the Predator fine print. 

However If I bought the extended warranty, they would honor the coupon. So I did. I think if you return an item with your extended warranty, they won't take off a restocking fee. Not sure if that applies to Predators.


----------



## rmchevelle (Feb 8, 2015)

Update or FYI: Tried 20% coupon at Natick, MA store over the weekend with Predator engine at $99.99 weekend Parking Lot Sale price. No go.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

It's strange, the coupons I have found say not elegible for Predator powered equipment (or somethig similar, I don't have one in front of me to quote) but I know it didn't say "Predator Engines" and I have done this twice not having been turned away. 

Could be discresion of the store, I am not sure, but two stores I have done it at (one in MA and one NH , had to drive further to find the 301) both honored the coupon while on sale.

I did notice that last time the 212cc went on sale the actual ad sale price had a coupon code so in that case I would not expect them to be honoring two codes at one time.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

I wish we had Harbour Frieght up here in the great white north.


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

rmchevelle said:


> I think what is happening is that these engines have gotten really popular and they are now training their staff better on how to handle the coupons.


I'm also into vintage Mini Bikes and recently I went to a Mini Bike/Go cart swap meet and I couldn't believe all the Predator engines for sale by engine builders. One vendor had 40 modified Predator engines on display. 
I use only vintage Tecumseh and Briggs engines to keep my bikes period correct but for every Mini bike that has a period correct engine there are 10 with Predator engines.

Jerry...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Is anybody finding the hemispherical (hemi) head these days?


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

dbert said:


> Is anybody finding the hemispherical (hemi) head these days?


I have not seen one of those "Hemis" yet but I'll keep my eyes open. Sometimes I get bored and take a ride down just for a few small items. 

Last week I bought a compression tester with brass fittings. Seems to be pretty good except for the orings on the fittings, whick I may just replace with nylon washers. It was 35 bucks , on sale for 22 and change, and then 20% off took it down to 17 and change. Again, I'm only going to use this couple times a year so not worried about shop-durability. It seems decent though, I'm actually surprised but the materials quality other than the mentioned orings.

The Hemi would probably be something a go-karter would chase after ;-)


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

The local harbor freight had 3 of the hemi ones this past Saturday by me, so they are still out there.

Was gonna pick one up at the $99 sale price but then tried to use a coupon and was told I couldn't apply it while it was on sale. Didn't need the engine that bad that day so I got ticked off and left. Maybe I'll go back and try the 25% coupon again another day when it is at regular price of 119.99 and see if I can get it for 89.99. You guys keep talking this engine up and my logsplitter project needs an engine so, I may try one. Otherwise the 4hp flathead Briggs sitting in the back corner of my garage is gonna get a workout on the logsplitter.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

sj701 said:


> The local harbor freight had 3 of the hemi ones this past Saturday by me, so they are still out there.
> 
> Was gonna pick one up at the $99 sale price but then tried to use a coupon and was told I couldn't apply it while it was on sale. Didn't need the engine that bad that day so I got ticked off and left. Maybe I'll go back and try the 25% coupon again another day when it is at regular price of 119.99 and see if I can get it for 89.99. You guys keep talking this engine up and my logsplitter project needs an engine so, I may try one. Otherwise the 4hp flathead Briggs sitting in the back corner of my garage is gonna get a workout on the logsplitter.


 That's the way to do it when you have a 25% off coupon. Those are getting harder to find in my area. 20% all the time, but 25% 'ers are becoming rare.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

sj701 said:


> The local harbor freight had 3 of the hemi ones this past Saturday by me, so they are still out there.
> 
> Was gonna pick one up at the $99 sale price but then tried to use a coupon and was told I couldn't apply it while it was on sale. Didn't need the engine that bad that day so I got ticked off and left. Maybe I'll go back and try the 25% coupon again another day when it is at regular price of 119.99 and see if I can get it for 89.99. You guys keep talking this engine up and my logsplitter project needs an engine so, I may try one. Otherwise the 4hp flathead Briggs sitting in the back corner of my garage is gonna get a workout on the logsplitter.


Myself I would enjoy that splitter with a quieter engine and not needing to run at full throttle ;-) you could actually hold a conversation if someone were helping you with the work.


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Prof100 said:


> That's the way to do it when you have a 25% off coupon. Those are getting harder to find in my area. 20% all the time, but 25% 'ers are becoming rare.



sj701

Call your local Harbor Freight and ask if the have the 60363 model in stock. That's the hemi. It is desirable to buy the hemi. The go kart guys know about the hemis and buy them up. I had to call two stores to find the hemi.

Bill


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Prof100 said:


> sj701
> 
> Call your local Harbor Freight and ask if the have the 60363 model in stock. That's the hemi. It is desirable to buy the hemi. The go kart guys know about the hemis and buy them up. I had to call two stores to find the hemi.
> 
> Bill


What's the difference between the two engines other than the actual shape of the cover?


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> What's the difference between the two engines other than the actual shape of the cover?


The combustion chamber is what would be the main difference. Typically, a Hemi engine breathes better and makes more power.


----------



## rmchevelle (Feb 8, 2015)

Thanks for the info on the #60363. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

I did not even know I had a Hemi. It is the one that I put on me 626 Jake last fall and did my prototype engine mods on. I had only heard about the Hemi and did not know the item number, or about the difference in the covers. Saw that 60363 number in this thread, and glanced over at my owners manual. Nice surprise for me. --- John
==========================================



dbert said:


> Is anybody finding the hemispherical (hemi) head these days?


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Waterlooboy2hp said:


> I did not even know I had a Hemi. It is the one that I put on me 626 Jake last fall and did my prototype engine mods on. I had only heard about the Hemi and did not know the item number, or about the difference in the covers. Saw that 60363 number in this thread, and glanced over at my owners manual. Nice surprise for me. --- John
> ==========================================


You did well John. Must have been your good luck. 

Now get crackin on making those two shaft conversion kits for the Predator. 

Bill


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just picked this up.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I use this site for looking for Harbor Freight coupons.

Harbor Freight Coupons, Harbor Freight Printable Coupons

The currently have a 25% off coupon that expires 3/31.

They will also take the coupons on your phone if you don't print them out. Make sure to get a free item coupon as well.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

The $99 sale on the Predator 212 was extended to this past weekend (3/14-3/15). I picked up a Hemi version at the Natick, MA store. They had 2 of each version ( Hemi & standard).. See my thread in the re-power forum.

As you read the fine print on coupons, etc, you will note that it typically does not apply to items already on sale, etc.

I suppose you could use a 20% off coupon if the engine were at its regular price of $119 to get down to $100.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

if anybody wants the 25% off code here it is

21741290

believe its good until may


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

tpenfield said:


> The $99 sale on the Predator 212 was extended to this past weekend (3/14-3/15). I picked up a Hemi version at the Natick, MA store. They had 2 of each version ( Hemi & standard).. See my thread in the re-power forum.
> 
> As you read the fine print on coupons, etc, you will note that it typically does not apply to items already on sale, etc.
> 
> I suppose you could use a 20% off coupon if the engine were at its regular price of $119 to get down to $100.


==========================================

I printed out the 25% off coupon from the internet. I just called my local store and have a bunch of the 60363 hemi-s in stock. They are also, again listed on the HF website, but at $119.00. Also Only store pick-up. Going to pick one up on Thursday.

I don`t need to put one on anything right now, but I`ve got some TINKERING to do on a Predator 212cc engine. I don`t want to be tearing apart the one I put on my Jake blower last fall. ---- John


----------



## Prof100 (Feb 9, 2015)

Another 25% off code expires 3/31

16041889 code takes $120 motor down to $95


----------

